

Skydivers in plane collision caught on camera: We'll jump again  - danso
http://www.today.com/news/skydivers-planes-collide-mid-air-helmet-cams-capture-fall-8C11531939

======
wcoenen
They were very lucky. Recently, others in a similar situation weren't:

[http://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idUKBRE99I07T20131019?i...](http://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idUKBRE99I07T20131019?irpc=932)

